# Missed abortion



## YBYERS (Feb 9, 2012)

Patient came in for her nurse visit, came in at a later date for her NOB doctor visit and no heart tones.  Next date she had a D&C.  How do I bill her Dr. visit?


----------



## dawn_baca@yahoo.com (Feb 10, 2012)

You would bill an E/M visit with Dx found at the end of the visit.


----------

